# Fish and everything list plz help!



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok i've been looking over the internet and i've found some stuff i want. Know don't say that i can't have that many fish because i know that is just some that i want. After you guys tell me what can actually go together and what you would recommend then i will make a disission.

P.s i dont even know if they sell these fish and coral where i live. Also please tell me if its really expensive.

Thanks


Fish

Royal Gramma 

Size: 2 inches 
Care Level: Moderate 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Diet: Pellet, Flake, Brine 
Origin: Caribbean 
Acclimation Time: 3+ hours 
Minimum Tank Size: 10 gallons 
Coral Safe: Yes 
Invertebrate Safe: Yes 

Bicolor Blenny 

Size: 2 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Bold 
Diet: Pellet, Flake, Brine, Algae 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 3+ hours 
Minimum Tank Size: 10 Gallons 
Coral Safe: Yes 
Invertebrate Safe: Yes 

Percula Clownfish - Aquacultured (2) 

Size: 1-2 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Diet: Pellet, Flake 
Origin: Aquacultured 
Acclimation Time: 2+ hours 
Minimum Tank Size: 10 gallons 
Coral Safe: Yes 
Invertebrate Safe: Yes 

Purpleback Pseudochromis

Size: 1-2 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Bold 
Diet: Pellet, Brine, Flake 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 2+ hours 
Minimum Tank Size: 20 gallons 
Coral Safe: Yes 
Invertebrate Safe: Monitor with shrimp 

Purple Pseudochromis

Size: 2 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Bold 
Diet: Pellet, Flake, Brine 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 3+ hours 
Minimum Tank Size: 20 gallons 
Coral Safe: Yes 
Invertebrate Safe: Monitor with shrimp 

Clown Goby - Green

Size: 1 inch 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Reef Safe: Yes 
Diet: Live Brine, Plankton 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 3+ hours 

Zebra Goby 

Size: 2 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Reef Safe: Yes 
Diet: Brine, Pellet 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 3+ hours 

Sixline Wrasse 

Size: 1-2 inches 
Care Level: Moderate 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Reef Safe: Yes 
Diet: Pellet, Flake 
Origin: Indian Ocean 
Acclimation Time: 4+ hours 

Please tell me some good clams,shrimp,snails aka cleaners.

Coral

Pink Tip Haitian Anemone 

Size: 2-3 inches 
Care Level: Moderate 
Temperament: Peaceful 
Reef Safe: Yes 
Diet: Meaty Foods and Strong Lighting 
Origin: Caribbean 
Acclimation Time: Temperature Acclimate

Bubble Coral - Green

Size: 3 inches 
Care Level: Easy 
Diet: Strong Light, Medium Flow 
Origin: Indonesia 
Acclimation Time: 1+ hour

Sun Coral - Orange 

Size: 3 inches 
Care Level: Moderate 
Diet: Liquid Supplements, Brine, Meaty 
Origin: Indonesia 
Acclimation Time: 1+ hour 

Mushroom Polyp - Green Ricordea

Size: 1 Polyp 
Care Level: Easy 
Diet: Medium Light, Medium Flow 
Origin: Caribbean 
Acclimation Time: Temperature Acclimate 


And some zoos

Sand and Rock

Premium Keys Live Sand - 10lbs 

Ultra Premium Fiji Live Rock 12lbs 

Saw that stuff on the internet.

If hardley any of this stuff can even go in the same tank (20 gallon - 30 gallon) just tell me because i dont want to kill anything. Also you could give some suggestions on what to add.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

In my opinon i would go with the clowns, the clown goby and the six line wrase. But if its a 20 gallon tank you dont want to add to much. They are all more peacefull and shouldnt pick on eachother. Or if you wanted the royal gramma you could do that too. The corals should all be fine, granted your lighting is good. A cleaner shrimp would also be a good choice. they help to keep the fish disease free.

Blennys and phseudochromis can be territorial and mean in a small tank.

But if you want something different just let us know. its best if you tell us exactly what fish you like. Its better than me telling you what i would go with because you may like different things than i do.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow thanks alot ill look over the fish you suggested and if i come up with some more ill be sure to ask first.

Thank you!


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

check these out
black clown goby
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1857&N=0
this is a NICE fish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=164
very interesting fish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1483
Its a garentee you will see this fish in my tank,they form a freindship with shrimp.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=181
That goby with this shrimp will live in a whole together
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=702
ill prolly get one of these too
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1135
id love to have one of these(prolly not though
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=94
an interesting fish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2260
i relly want to keep these,not sure though
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=282
he will keep your sand nice and oxegenized*
http://www.liveaquaria.com/diversden/ItemDisplay.cfm?ddid=14065&siteid=20
prolly one of my favorite peices of coral
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=427


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks, some i like and some i don't also some are a little expensive. This is going to widen my choices now.

ty


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

This is a great reference. Thanks for this compilation.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

From your list I'd say any 3 would be ok. I'd only get a pair of clowns not 3. But any 3 would make for a nice little 20g.

I'd stay away from the anemones unless tiny and you understand that when they grow they must leave. I'd stay away from the sun coral. They must be hand fed, and each mouth needs to be hand fed. A difficult coral.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

> I'd stay away from the anemones unless tiny and you understand that when they grow they must leave. I'd stay away from the sun coral. They must be hand fed, and each mouth needs to be hand fed. A difficult coral.


Lol thanks for the advise.

What else do clowns like?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Clowns like little cars, big shoes, and crying kids.
My pitiful attempt at humor.

Anemone fish tend to like anything puffy. 2 things. First it is not necessary to host them to anything at all in the confines of an aquarium. Second, most clown fish are captive bred these days. this means that they may not host even in the best of conditions. However they can sometimes be trained. All it takes is taping a pic of a clown fish in an anemone for them to get the idea. Very strange advice but it does work. Now to outline some ideas. Frilly mushrooms, leathers, sarcophyton, hammers, frogspawn, torch, galaxia, gorgonian flower pots. I do not recomend flower pot corals ever. Allowing a clown fish to host to a euphyllia or LPS can cause the death of that coral due to accidental breakage. They can easily wave the corals tentacles back and forth over the skeleton leading to infections.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I have seen corals host in so many things. I have even seen a maroon clown host in a giant maxima clam. If i would have thought about taking a pic, i would have. It was the wierdest thing.

But like CRM said, a clownfish doesnt need an anemone to be happy. It will make its home whereever he feels comfy.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

> This is a great reference. Thanks for this compilation.


No problemo!




> Clowns like little cars, big shoes, and crying kids.
> My pitiful attempt at humor.
> 
> Anemone fish tend to like anything puffy. 2 things. First it is not necessary to host them to anything at all in the confines of an aquarium. Second, most clown fish are captive bred these days. this means that they may not host even in the best of conditions. However they can sometimes be trained. All it takes is taping a pic of a clown fish in an anemone for them to get the idea. Very strange advice but it does work. Now to outline some ideas. Frilly mushrooms, leathers, sarcophyton, hammers, frogspawn, torch, galaxia, gorgonian flower pots. I do not recomend flower pot corals ever. Allowing a clown fish to host to a euphyllia or LPS can cause the death of that coral due to accidental breakage. They can easily wave the corals tentacles back and forth over the skeleton leading to infections.


First of all, lol i actually laughed at that. I know they dont need something i just thought it would be cool to have a clown and a bed for him. Thirdly i like the idea hammers and mushrooms (others il have to look into).


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, seems how i cant edit my post.....i meant to say i have seen clowns host in many things.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

you cant edit?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Brandon said:


> you cant edit?


The editing system has been adjusted. You can edit for only thirty minutes starting the time you posted a message.
If you want to edit your post, just try to pm the mod.


----------

